# Tito's Training Journal, Week 6



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Tito and Barb. 
I love when the Tito training threads pop up. We are gently exploring the field world and you inspire. Thank-you


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

whoo-hoo, Tito's gonna be a daddy!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure sounds like Tito is doing well. I am so impressed with him. I can just picture him with the "Yay - gonna get a bird".

Who wouldn't want a Tito puppy??????? That's a gimme in my book.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome!!!! It sounds like Tito's doing fantastic! Can't wait to hear if/when you pick the suitable (that word reminds me of period books/movies - "that boy is not suitable for you, young lady!" ) bitch! Go Tito!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on your progress, very impressive! Tito is such an amazing boy.

Since I have no knowledge of hunting I had a question about the "live clipped wing duck". Does Tito kill it or is it brought back alive? If the duck is alive isn't it all freaked out being in a dog's mouth? What do you do with the duck after the exercise?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

He's just coming along soooooo nicely! I love the Tito training journals too! It really shows just how biddable Tito is -- and how he's ready for any game. It's going to be so cool to see how far he goes!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I love reading about Tito's training. It sounds like he's making great progress. 

Unfortunately I don't have the time to get out and work with anyone right now (and not anytime for the foreseeable future), so we're living vicariously through you and going at our own very slow pace.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - it sounds like Tito is making incredible progress


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Tito! That is a HUGE compliment that a field trainer wants a Tito pup. But I can't blame him...I wanna Tito puppy too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The duck went thru a LOT of retrieves. It wasn't very alive when we got done.....
At which point it's put in the freezer to be brought out for different retrieving drills another day.




Augie's Mom said:


> Congrats on your progress, very impressive! Tito is such an amazing boy.
> 
> Since I have no knowledge of hunting I had a question about the "live clipped wing duck". Does Tito kill it or is it brought back alive? If the duck is alive isn't it all freaked out being in a dog's mouth? What do you do with the duck after the exercise?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I consider it a HUGE honor that so many people want Tito pups, heck, I'd like one, too! But there's just soooo much to breeding, and I don't know about 98% of it, and it scares the heck out of me....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The duck went thru a LOT of retrieves. It wasn't very alive when we got done.....
> At which point it's put in the freezer to be brought out for different retrieving drills another day.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds like a fun day! How many hours comprise a lesson? You guys really pack a lot into one day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lesson is one hour, although it frequently stretches quite a bit over that because there's usually no one right after me. Although some people think the lessons are VERY expensive, I think they're a GREAT value because there isn't 1 second of time wasted. Dan really keeps us hopping the entire time (I think he may be clinically hyperactive  ) and he keeps his assistant moving for birds, guns, bumpers, you name it!



K9-Design said:


> Sounds like a fun day! How many hours comprise a lesson? You guys really pack a lot into one day.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I wish I had a trainer close to me--sniffle sniffle sniffle.

I wish I had places to train close to me--more sniffles.

Where is the sniffle smilie? :bawling::bawling: These are bawling--guess they'll have to do.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Huge congrats! I've not been around much so haven't kept up with Tito's training sessions. It sounds like he's excelling at all he attempts and exceeding expectations at every turn. 
I have a feeling Dan has his heart set on a Tito pup and won't let go of that dream easily. I know there is a lot invested and involved in breeding, but isn't Tito the end result that Breeders are striving for?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My trainer is 70 miles from me! But worth it, well worth it.
Here's their website if you want to look at where we're going.
www.huntgreenacres.com





rappwizard said:


> I wish I had a trainer close to me--sniffle sniffle sniffle.
> 
> I wish I had places to train close to me--more sniffles.
> 
> Where is the sniffle smilie? :bawling::bawling: These are bawling--guess they'll have to do.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> A lesson is one hour, although it frequently stretches quite a bit over that because there's usually no one right after me. Although some people think the lessons are VERY expensive, I think they're a GREAT value because there isn't 1 second of time wasted. Dan really keeps us hopping the entire time (I think he may be clinically hyperactive  ) and he keeps his assistant moving for birds, guns, bumpers, you name it!


Wow -- well he does keep you busy!!!
I just looked through his website, he does a lot of HRC which is very cool. Are you going to do the board & train with Tito or is he letting you be the handler throughout?
I think his rates are reasonable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I'm not going to do board and train with the monster boy, I get to be the handler. 
Mostly, Dan trains Tito while I watch and learn. Then he makes sure I know how to go home and do some of the stuff (lining, casting, FF, etc) with him myself. He has suggested I video the lessons, I still love the idea, just haven't had the time (or $$) to go buy a video camera yet. He tends to cover so much that I know I've forgotten 3/4 of it by the time I get in the car to go home.
Yes, he really likes the HRC stuff, and training dogs to hunt (as versus to enter hunt tests). 
Shhhhh, don't tell him I said this, but I think his rates are dirt cheap for what I'm getting.




K9-Design said:


> Wow -- well he does keep you busy!!!
> I just looked through his website, he does a lot of HRC which is very cool. Are you going to do the board & train with Tito or is he letting you be the handler throughout?
> I think his rates are reasonable.


----------

